# Catching some convicts



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

A friend and I decided to go out and do a little fishing. First things first, we stopped at Hotspots for some gear and to get a fishing report. The fellas there advised us that they were getting reports of sheepshead being caught. So we got a few dozen live shrimp and a cup of fresh dead shrimp (not that "we call it fresh dead but it's turning pink crap"). The reports were spot on, we started getting hooked up right away. Most were decent sized, a few were 14" or so. We ended the day with 13 fish. 

Thanks goes out to the fellas at Hotspots for the up to date fishing report and the fresh bait!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch and with pics,,, from the heading I thought there was another attempted robbery.... I guess attempted robbery of bait, LOLOLOL... Nice trip!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice haul!


----------



## Fish Assassin (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice catch man :thumbup:


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

Where you catching them in the pass?


----------

